# How do I reach?



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As the weather is going through a cold and dry spell, I decided today to give the van an annual dose of spit and polish. I usually do this once a year, it seems to make it easier to wash the muck off throughout the year if there's a decent coat of polish on to start with. I'm applying a hefty coat of Autoglym Super Resin polish followed by a coat of Extra Gloss Protection.

Anyhow, I've done one side and the back this afternoon (no point rushing around is there?) and will do the front and other side in the next few days - but I have a small problem - how do I get at the bit of roof at the front above the windscreen safely?

Our previous van was an "A" class so I lay flat on my stomach on the roof and reached down to do the strip above the windscreen but can't do this on the new van because the moulded GRP roof pod at the front is far too flimsy to take my weight and there's a roof window in the way as well. It's a few years since we had a coachbuilt van and I blowed if I can remember how I last did it. The front panel of the roof on this van is quite a long way back from the front bumper so it's a long stretch to get at it. :? 

So can I have some suggestions from the "detailing brigade" please?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A custom-made sky-hook is the way to go! :williamshatter:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Turn the front wheels and stand on that 16" wheel, use the mirror as a prop


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Steps at the front, stomach against the windscreen, arms applying and polishing.  

tony


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I use an extending hose/brush with a wash leather or brush or cloth wrapped around the brush. It may seem obvious when you do it but for a previous ten years I tried balancing on steps or ladders leaning over or against the van. A regular queue of health and safety officers would stand watching me, waiting to say "I told you so!"

Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I use exactly the same polish as Ken and agree,it does make the truck easier to clean for the rest of the year.

I always found the area above the windsreen was the most difficult to clean on a coachbuilt with an overcab,you have to be a contortionist.I just used a telescopic brush and some muc-off m/home cleaner to get the dirt off and never bothered polishing that bit tbh.It's protected from the rain under there and still came up well without the autoglm polish.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I stand with one foot on a ladder and one foot on the scuttle and think "There has got to be a safer way to do this!!!!" 8O 

But I can't think of one either.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Some interesting suggestions but nothing earth shattering so far. :? 

Seems we all have the same problem doesn't it?

Maybe someone will come up with a radical answer tomorrow. :idea:

Is this an opportunity for a "lateral thinker" to invent a patent Motorhome front polishing device? Could be the chance to make your fortune? :wink:

PS: I wonder if ODB sell one? :wink:


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

I know this sounds a bit heath robinson but I strap a board to a ladder so that it resembles a cross. I then strap a couple of cushions onto the board. I find that this spreads the load and I can easily polish all the front.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Definitely sky hooks. 4" galvanised form Wickes.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think there is an accident waiting to happen in this thread.Cleaning the underside of the cab above the windscreen on a coachbuilt is the most awkward bit on the motorhome.

Please be aware of all safety considerations and do a risk assessment before making a diy platform or similar.Some may consider it safe and manage perfectly well,others may not.

Personally I have had a few close shaves when cleaning the cab,balancing precariously on ladders etc....I came to the conclusion that it wasn't worth the risk of climbing on anything and just washed it with a telescopic brush and motorhome cleaner (muc-off)whilst keeping my feet on terra firma.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, at least we have a name for the potential yet-to-be-invented device.

We will call it a "Terror Firmer".


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd use on of the 4 post 3 tonne vehicle ramps my mate has at his garage, on a Sunday morning or weekday evening.

take the pivoting ramp bits, that cars use to drive onto it off the front, place things needed onto the ramp (polish, cloths, etc), raise to a height about mid windscreen, then drive the van up to it so that the bumper/bonnet etc are below the ramp platform and the overhang above it.

You could lay on your back to do the underside of the overhang and sit on the ramp to do the overhang itself.

_Note: this method works best if you have a life long childhood friend that owns a garage_


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have access to the front, the STILL R50 - 15 Electric with a cupboard door strapped firmly across the front is a positive answer.
Approach your van with care or the £1500 you have already laid out may rise without warning.
You could of course economise using the ladder bridge as sold at most Motorhome Shows.

Alan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I have virtually the same Rapido and although day to day washing is by standing on the wheels as Techno100 suggests, when it comes to the big scrub up and polish I do work from the roof. I'm only 11st (and nimble) but the roof in front of the skylight is plenty strong enough for me. 

However, I don't wax the top bit until I've done the bit on the front; not any more anyway!

Kev


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Pay a yoof to do it. :wink: .Thats what grandkids are for.


ray.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

not wishing to hijack the specific aspect of your thread, but under the topic heading given, Has anyone recommendations for a ladder, step ladder or platform to facilitate reaching and cleaning and roof and MH top areas. 

I have risked my safety in the past standing on top of a short step ladder holding on to the roof bars with one hand and am happy to spend £100 or so on something better for the job this year. Any links to what you use would be welcome.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I was at the seaside the other day and parked the MH length ways alongside a 5' wall. When I was standing on the wall I thought if I had brought my cleaning kit, I could have cleaned and polished all of the roof and especially the overhand bit at the front.

Find a similar wall and do that!

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

andrewball1000 said:


> ........ Has anyone recommendations for a ladder, step ladder or platform to facilitate reaching and cleaning and roof and MH top areas.


I bought one of these from the Lincoln show a couple of years ago.I can highly recommend it,it does several things and is versatile but I only use it as a platform.

It's very stable and gives access to the upper part of the m/home.It's also rated at a massive 23 stones,so you can take the missus up there with you.


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello, our way also is 'a bit hairy,' we have a small jcb mini-digger, we pull up close to the driverside with the mirrors pushed in and stand on the roof of the digger. Then go round to the passenger side and do the same. Not very safe but safer than those ladders which turn into platforms. 
:roll:


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi
I use two builders height adjustable tressels with a plank between them.
Nice and safe and you can work on the whole front section without breaking every bone in your body if you were to fall off the roof.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Has anyone recommendations for a ladder, step ladder or platform to facilitate reaching and cleaning and roof and MH top areas.
> ...


Me too.
They make the job so easy that it almost takes longer to setup the ladder than clean the roof.
Recently I used it for painting the full height stairwell at home. It was a bit like wrestling with a Meccano octopus in a biscuit tin. :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Has anyone recommendations for a ladder, step ladder or platform to facilitate reaching and cleaning and roof and MH top areas.
> ...


thanks Wakk44. Their video says it all. Just ordered as they have a deal on till Sunday £99. I will use it just as a platform too. It was either that or a 7/8 tread step ladder. With this I can do a whole side without moving it. I have also added the side rail to save me stepping back off it.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

centrefire said:


> Hi
> I use two builders height adjustable tressels with a plank between them.
> Nice and safe and you can work on the whole front section without breaking every bone in your body if you were to fall off the roof.


I like this idea and an alternative is two step ladders and a scaffold board across the front.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

centrefire said:


> Hi
> I use two builders height adjustable tressels with a plank between them.
> Nice and safe and you can work on the whole front section without breaking every bone in your body if you were to fall off the roof.


Ken

I was going to post the same idea as 'centrefire' but I would have added two pairs of steps as an alternative to trestles, which not everyone has lying about.

Maybe you had rejected this way because there is some geometric reason that the idea does not work.

Geoff

P.S. Charlievan just beat me to it!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I have one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Abru-Way-Multi-Purpose-Combination-Ladder/dp/B002EL4M0M

I use it in the configuration illustrated, with a scaffold board I made up with retaining blocks. It slides over the bonnet far enough to get me right up to the front of the bulkhead. It is also useful for doing the higher parts of the side and back. In stepladder mode, it is tall enough for me to reach much of the roof, although for a full clean I go onto the roof using the van's rear ladder.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I posted previously how I do mine. here I put one ladder against the wall and put another ladder across the first ladder and the top of the fence. The top of the fence has two big nails to stop the ladder moving sideways and the ladder against the wall has straps on to stop sideways movement.

The ladder that goes across which I stand and kneel on has a wooden insert so I don't fall through.

It works for me. Frank.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend two step ladders and a plank between, 
too unstable. If you push against the camper you are liable to topple the ladders and that puts an end to any holiday plans for at least the next 6 weeks .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I use a short double extension ladder (with a wide base) to clean the roof. To prevent marking the paintwork, I use a piece of old carpet with 2 holes cut in it. I slip the carpet over the top of the ladder so it rests between the bodywork and ladder. It is also suitable for cleaning the overcab too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

centrefire said:


> I wouldn't recommend two step ladders and a plank between,
> too unstable. If you push against the camper you are liable to topple the ladders and that puts an end to any holiday plans for at least the next 6 weeks .


Take your point, but that could also happen with trestles, but not a 'tower'. One could lash the top of the ladders/trestles to the roof handrail to avert said problem.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions, you'll be pleased to know that I managed it eventually by using the "stand on wheel, one foot on scuttle" method. It's a bit of a stretch though and I still can't reach the cab roof window, I might try doing that from on the roof tomorrow.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll be mastering it soon as the whole roof to cab seal above the windscreen needs renewing.

P.S. a picture would have been nice :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As grasscutter.
I once knelt on the bonnet with catastrophic results. I polished it first and slipped off. Spraned ankle and a dent in the bonnet
Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> I'll be mastering it soon as the whole roof to cab seal above the windscreen needs renewing.
> 
> P.S. a picture would have been nice :lol:


Doing the roof to cab seal should be reachable with a bit of stretching, it's the higher bits that are really difficult. What's happened to the seal then?

As for a picture, I've only got two hands and they were both holding on tight. :lol: 
SWMBO could have taken a snap of course but she was too busy covering her eyes, she didn't want to see me make a dent in the bonnet or go through the windscreen. :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The sealant is slow but sure becoming detached, I can only think that the surfaces were not properly cleaned before application at the factory. I'll take some snaps tomorrow.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> The sealant is slow but sure becoming detached, I can only think that the surfaces were not properly cleaned before application at the factory. I'll take some snaps tomorrow.


What sort of sealant is it, silicon possibly?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No I'm pretty sure it's a polyurethane type, 221 at a guess


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'll check mine tomorrow.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

My sealant has slightly detached too, I touched it up once but the cab steelwork goes up several inches above it and spying through the marker light there is no damp inside. Having seen a new Burstner with 6mm drain holes drilled through the sealant I'm not worrying about it any more.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Has anyone recommendations for a ladder, step ladder or platform to facilitate reaching and cleaning and roof and MH top areas.
> ...


I have a Little Giant 4 step ladder which can be an extending pole ladder between 2.5 and 4 and a bit metres when unfolded (with a pair of socks round each end resting against the camper), or an extending step ladder between 1.2 and 2.0m. The footing section flares out for stability.

You can also take the centre section, and then the two lower sections seperately to form a pair of trestles. See the vid below. I don't have their work platform but that seems a good idea too!

Each side of the step ladder can be different heights for setting up on steps, one of the 4 step base pieces can be used alone, the locking mechanism is very secure, the only downside is its perhaps a little heavy.

A telescoping pole ladder would be more compact, but a step ladder can be very handy too. I got mine for £117 at Costco about 4 years ago, a very useful tool 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMCmNAIDRcQ

http://www.little-giant.co.uk/little_giant_classic.php


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

at £99.99, the multipurpose ladder is a snip - we paid £149 at one of the show.
The platform bridges the Ducato bonnet and cleaning under the overcab is easy - as it the fly trap on the front.

Alternatively, go to Makro Reading car wash, where the Eastern European gentlemen will wash the whole van in less than 10 minutes for about a tenner.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There has to be at least one workable suggestion among these! 8O 

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > The sealant is slow but sure becoming detached, I can only think that the surfaces were not properly cleaned before application at the factory. I'll take some snaps tomorrow.
> ...


Picture today, unsightly even if it's only cosmetic I'll be renewing it all pretty pretty


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Had a look at mine earlier Andy and it looks fine, no evidence of peeling or deterioration. I wouldn't expect it TBH, the van is less than 2 yrs old. Sealant appears to be a fairly soft and flexible polyurethane with a wider corner fillet than shown on your picture.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Mines not that bad, only a few inches long and just "de-bonded" rather than gaping.


----------

